# IH 3400A Backhoe Transmission



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

the love affair continues.  I have a bad reverse gear on the trans. I tried to remove it without removing the tranny but... no deal. I tried. LOL I was wondering where I could find a reverse gear for the transmission, I need some leads. help would be appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Gene,

Try the "dismantled machine" section of tractorhouse.com. They list a large inventory of salvaged tractors. Hopefully, you can find what you need there.


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

Thanks, I will. Being a machinist, I could probably get the gear welded up and remachined but metallurgy might not be the best. Proper resurfacing would be needed. Much better to find a gear. LOL


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

Well.......... with much trepidation... after much consideration... I will remove the Change box section of the transmission but not right now. LOL This will also be an opportunity to change the seals and get the breaks up to snuff.


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

Does anyone have insights into doing this job ?? Like - removing the backhoe section easily, suggestions on dealing with the ROPS (is there an easy way to remove or leave in place) what to look for with the brakes, good place to get parts ?? Etc. Any gurus ?? LOL

I can tell you how to almost get the drive gear out of the change section without pulling the transmission. LOL


----------



## Spike Driver2 (Jul 25, 2019)

Hi etemplet, did you have any luck finding any parts for your 3400a? I just bought bought a 3400a and after several days looking online for info on these old homes, I'm finding out that evidently they didn't make many of these and not too many left around


----------



## William Henry 111 (Jun 21, 2021)

I have a 3400 a backhoe mine will go in reverse but won’t go forward does anybody have any ideas about how to fix that or am I going to have to take it apart


----------



## William Henry 111 (Jun 21, 2021)

William Henry 111 said:


> I have a 3400 a backhoe mine will go in reverse but won’t go forward does anybody have any ideas about how to fix that or am I going to have to take it apart


Help me please


----------

